# Lionel postwar and Modern make my day!



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

My family (at least half of them!) and I have a love affair with trains. My two year-old loves all trains but especially Thomas, and my 11 year-old son with autism loves them all, currently fixated on HO... Here are some pix from the past couple of months. Still lots of work to do!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, a lot of work already done!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

My layout looks somewhat like that........in my dreams!

Looks great!

What is your source for the figures and Sakrete pallets?


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave and GRJohn! Dave, the 'crete pallets came with a smattering of parts I got on an eBay small-money buy. Peeps come from Model Power, Plasticville, raiding bins at train meets, and a small # of early Lemax, etc. I'm a bit of a junkyard dog - a cheap one at that, hoho...


----------

